# throttlestop crashing / intel 12700k



## SaltyxTomato (Oct 20, 2022)

Hello,
I have an intel 12700k. I tried setting up throttlestop, but every time I tried to "Unlock adjustable voltage" for CPU P Cache system instantly shows a BSOD and restarts.
I can enable the adjustable voltage for the CPU Core, but not for the CPU P Cache.
I disabled Virtualization in Bios and made the undervolt option for CPU in bios also enabled.

Info : Power saver and BD PROCHOT are both greyed out and can not be changed in throttlestop
OS : Win 11 Home 64Bit
CPU : 12700k
Motherboard : MSI Tomahawk Z690 DDR4 WiFi Model
XMP profile 1 enabled.
Core isolation in windows is disabled.
Intel XTU deleted ( all leftovers as well)
Bios version : latest release 1.80 .
GPU : Nvidia

Could you tell me please what am I doing wrong causing the system to BSOD ?

I already did a Memorycheck and a disk check with win built in tools and no issues were found. i CHECKED THE bsod .DMP file and this is the result :


==================================================
Dump File         : 102022-4343-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/20/2022 3:10:24 PM
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1       : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff804`6cf0a8fe
Parameter 3       : ffffb907`dc456e30
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+4280f0
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 10.0.22621.674 (WinBuild.160101.0800)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+4280f0
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\102022-4343-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 20
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 22621
Dump File Size    : 1,898,834
Dump File Time    : 10/20/2022 3:10:44 PM
==================================================


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 20, 2022)

SaltyxTomato said:


> what am I doing wrong


Another user recently reported the exact same problem on a 12th Gen mobile CPU.









						CPU cache change causes immediate BSOD i9 12900HX
					

Hello everyone! Several weeks ago I bought new lenovo legion 7i with i9 12900hx.  I moved old files with throttlestop 8.7 from my old laptop, removed ini settings and set up undervolting. It was fine with -90 mv for core and cache as always. No issues at all on all profiles with different speed...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




He was able to decrease the maximum Cache Ratio in the FIVR window to prevent his instant BSOD problem.

I do not own a 12th Gen CPU for ThrottleStop testing purposes, Intel's FIVR documentation is not made available to individual programmers like myself and I have never run ThrottleStop on a computer running Windows 11. A few bugs seem inevitable. You might have to do your cache adjustments in the BIOS or re-install XTU.


----------



## SaltyxTomato (Oct 20, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Another user recently reported the exact same problem on a 12th Gen mobile CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your recommendation. I will try Intel xtu I guess even though I love throttlestop


----------



## -batab- (Oct 20, 2022)

SaltyxTomato said:


> Thank you for your recommendation. I will try Intel xtu I guess even though I love throttlestop


Just try to lower max cache ratio before unlocking adaptive voltage. 12th gen seems to be very sensitive to cache voltage, definitely much more than cpu.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 20, 2022)

SaltyxTomato said:


> I will try Intel xtu


Did you try lowering the maximum Cache Ratio in ThrottleStop?


----------



## SaltyxTomato (Oct 21, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Did you try lowering the maximum Cache Ratio in ThrottleStop?


I did and it didnt give me a bsod. Thank you  

I used value of 4 for min and 36 for max. 

Could you explain to me what that means in general ?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 21, 2022)

The Cache Min and Max setting controls the minimum and maximum speed of the cache. 

For Alder Lake, when both the P cores and the E cores are enabled, I think the maximum cache speed is supposed to be no higher than the base frequency. A 12700K runs at 3600 MHz (36 X 100 MHz) at its base frequency when turbo boost is disabled. 

I think you need to disable all of the E cores in the BIOS if you want to run your cache faster than the base frequency. Trying to run the cache at more than 36X is probably what was causing the BSOD issues that you were having. 

Maybe you can use ThrottleStop to get around this Alder Lake limitation. I have never done any hands on testing so I am not sure what is possible. Can you set the cache Max to 38 or 40 or will that cause an instant BSOD too?


----------



## SaltyxTomato (Oct 21, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> The Cache Min and Max setting controls the minimum and maximum speed of the cache.
> 
> For Alder Lake, when both the P cores and the E cores are enabled, I think the maximum cache speed is supposed to be no higher than the base frequency. A 12700K runs at 3600 MHz (36 X 100 MHz) at its base frequency when turbo boost is disabled.
> 
> ...


Tomorrow I give you results when I do it on pc


----------

